# No coding jobs in kentucky Please help



## pluto315 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello I have been a coder since 2008, I am a CPC, with 1 year experience. I am a dedicated coder but I am not getting employment call backs, because I only have the 1 year experience and I am past the CPC-A so I'm not eligible for the Xtern program. I have about 12 years medical knowledge through medical classes and colleges that I have attended. I am going back to college one last time for Medical assisting in hopes that having a degree in Medical Assisting and Coding will open more doors....or am I spinning my wheels. I'm not sure what to do..any ideas or thoughts would be wonderful.

Thank you so much,
Stacy Keown, CPC
Greensburg, KY


----------



## kristyrodecker (Mar 25, 2011)

I am an MA and a CPC. I have found quite a few opportunities in the MA field. Personally I think that if you can get your foot in as an MA (which is easier to do with no experience than coding) and prove you know a little about coding you may be given an opportunity at a position. Even if you only work as an MA and deal indirrectly with the coding it's something to put on a resume to help with the experience. I know getting the first few years of coding experience is hard, just hang in there. Of you can get over the hump you will become very marketable and it will be worth it.

Good luck!


----------



## pluto315 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thank you so much for those words of encouragment, I have been trying to get a medical career for 15 years now and have been to several colleages to try and achieve my goal. I have 15 years worth of medical knowledge but only 1 year of actual work experience. I thought MA would get my foot in the door and my one last option. I am so worried for my family and our future my husband and I have been unemployed since last June and we have a little girl.  Thanks, Stacy, CPC


----------



## JudyW (Mar 28, 2011)

Stacy,
Don't give up.  I know it seems like a unreachable goal right now and with the state of the ecomony that even makes it harder.  Just keep putting in for jobs even if it is not coding to get your foot in the door.  I know a lot of CPC-A are having a hard time finding jobs, but a lot have found them as well.  The AAPC is working hard to help CPC-As get in the market place.  If there is a xternship in your area you can do it.  The xternships are actually for people just like you who have past the CPC exam but do not have the 2 years coding experience to have the A taken off.  On the AAPC website there are new ways to have the A removed from you CPC.  Try billing companies, insurance companies.  Do you attend local chapter meetings in your area?  You can do a lot of networking there and find out about job openings as well.  Just some ideas that might help you.  I am always available to call if you want to talk about it further and if I can be of any help, please do not hesitate to contact me.  Good Luck Stacy and hang in there.


----------

